# Revision, Re-reading, and editing one's work



## Amy_List (Apr 28, 2015)

Introduction
When an author has finished writing an article, book or magazine one of the first things they need to do is read their work. A lot of authors would call this the editing stage in the writing process. The reason they call this the editing stage is because of how many times it may take to revise and re-read their work. Some even get different perspectives from others to receive their input and/or feedback. I had submitted an article professionally to a company for potential employment opportunity and received crucial feedback where my article needed major editing. The importance of revision and editing is to catch the mistakes and/or errors before they are submitted regardless if it’s for professional or academic purposes. 
Re-reading, revision and editing
Revision is one the main topics where students and authors can fix mistakes and/or errors that were not fixed during the initial writing of the paper, book, article or magazine. Re-reading and revision are a crucial step in the editing process. If the author doesn’t re-read and revise the work it can look sloppy and unprofessional. Some authors try edit, revise and re-read their work during the initial writing process. A majority of critics and/or authors would not advise it because if you’re in the middle of writing an article it will cause more editing, revising, and re-reading once finished. 
Benefits of Receiving One’s Input
When an author feels they have finished with their re-reading, revision and editing portion of their work a lot of times they will ask for one’s opinion and/or input. Even though, the author has finished with their initial editing errors can still be found which is why having another individual read your work is so important. If the author has a mentor and/or family member that has a degree in English and/or Reading ask them to look it over. When they look over the author’s work they can point out from an audience’s point of view on what they interpret the article, book or magazine is about. If the author feels their interpretation of the article, book or magazine is incorrect then the author may need to re-write it completely. By using a mentor or family member, they can help guide the author on where they need to make corrections so the audience can understand more clearly on the subject at hand. 
Challenges
When an author is re-reading and revising their work they can sometimes run into challenges trying to fix and/or receive critic on their work. One challenge an author can face is grammar and sentence structure. The author, for example, writes a sentence stating the following “walked through the shadow, stabbed the thing, and emerged from the depths”. This author is re-reading this sentence believing there is nothing wrong with it. When, in fact, there are several grammar errors and the sentence itself has no structure. If the author is still having trouble revising their work they can have their mentor read it and show them where they are making the mistakes. However, finding a solid mentor that knows the ins and outs of writing is a task alone.  Another challenge is when an author is receiving feedback on their work it can be rather general and blunt.
Professional feedback
I had accepted an assignment to write an article about used car dealerships. In the details for explaining the subject further was 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] person, formal and informative article. For this being my first writing assignment I was excited. The opportunity to write an article and have it published was breathtaking. So I started writing the article about a used car dealership and how an individual would experience their first time buying a used car. I re-read and revised my article numerous times thinking it was dead on. I submitted it and received feedback similar to this; this article is not informative in the slightest – clearly states your opinion. Needs to be 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] person, formal, and informative. Your work is sloppy and unorganized. You may re-submit after re-reading and editing. I was shocked and couldn’t figure out what I had done wrong. So I had to think back about what a 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] person meant and apply it to my article. When I had re-read my article again it was stating everything between 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] person. Also, they were right my entire article was unorganized, no paragraph separations, and no sub-titles to break up the paragraphs. After reading it, I realized I had to scrap the entire article because it was stating an opinion on how an individual would experience a used car dealership rather than about used car dealerships. I had to re-write this entire article in less than five hours, so I knew I had to hurry and do my best with what they had given me. Unfortunately, by the time I had re-written the article the deadline had passed and was blocked for 48 hours from taking any more new assignments on. 
Conclusion
Re-reading, revising and editing an article can take a lot of time. However, when an author re-reads, revises and edits their work numerous times it reduces the amount of errors. Receiving feedback from mentors and family members, it will improve and give the author a better understanding of what they need to fix in their work. The benefits of receiving input from a mentor or family member can go a long way when helping an author become successful. However, if an author is struggling with their work they can run into the challenges of finding a mentor or family member. I have learned through revising, editing, receiving feedback, re-reading my articles that I am not a perfect writer and still need to work on my writing skills.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Apr 29, 2015)

This was a good piece.  Keep at it and your writing will improve.  The best way to learn to write is by doing what you are doing.  I completely appreciate your struggle and respect what you are doing to improve your writing ability.  My writing skills are limited and I also suffer from disorganized thoughts.


----------



## John Oberon (May 5, 2015)

One of your primary weaknesses is repetition in both words and ideas. Search for "revis", "re-r", and "edit" in this piece. I bet you use variations of those words more than a dozen times. Try to reduce the repetition. Visit the Hammer & Tongs page on my website and read "About Hammer & Tongs" for more suggestions on how to improve your writing. You've written about 1,000 words here. I think the same meaning could be presented in 500 or less. Try to reach that goal.

Good luck.


----------



## CurtisDawson (Jul 3, 2015)

Considering the following excerpt, you're on the right track. Sometimes you need to put distance between yourself and your work. Take you own advice, which follows: 'Even though, the author has finished with their initial editing errors can still be found which is why having another individual read your work is so important. If the author has a mentor and/or family member that has a degree in English and/or Reading ask them to look it over. When they look over the author’s work they can point out from an audience’s point of view on what they interpret the article, book or magazine is about. If the author feels their interpretation of the article, book or magazine is incorrect then the author may need to re-write it completely. By using a mentor or family member, they can help guide the author on where they need to make corrections so the audience can understand more clearly on the subject at hand.'


----------

